# Looking for a good groomer in south jersey.



## princesspenny (Mar 30, 2015)

I have taken my girl to several local general groomers and I have been unhappy with the results. Looking for a local golden breeder/groomer that knows the right way to trim her up. My issue has been that they are always trying to cut away too much or shave her. Any help would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------

